# Casio G-shock Dw-5300



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi there does anyone know if these are rare or worth anything? Cheers


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi

I'm not an expert and I'm sure others can give you a more complete answer but as far as I know the DW-5300 is the watch from the first Mission Impossible film. They aren't made anymore so in that respect they are rare. I'm sure there are plenty still out there owned by people but as to their condition who can tell.

I gather they are highly desirable in the right circles i.e. keen G-Shock afficionados.

Hope this helps

Matt


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

The 5300 901 module comes in either the gold or the chrome version, not that rare, not popular because the backlight is a bit feeble, they have basic functions, and they are much bigger than the classic 5600.

But still a nice collectors piece that can be worn everyday, a mint boxed example is worth a few quid especially in Japan, do an Ebay search, usually a few around.

Its because these were used as sports or work watches, the get trashed + thrown away, consequently in a few years they become rare.

Think Vauxhall Mk2 Cavalier/Ford Sierra, thousands made + sold, when did you last see one on the road?

I like them a lot though !









D.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

i've got a gold one any idea of the value???


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Depends how much someone is willing to pay..............................

How sold a gold minter for Â£25 with box, and a worn chrome one for Â£40, as long as it was clean, waterproof, and reasonable shape , would be happy with Â£30.

D.


----------

